# Bilder beim drucken auf 2 Seiten



## bingerbub (29. April 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe vor einigen Tagen meinen Drucker (HP LaserJet 4M) unter SuSE 9.2 eingerichtet, das Drucken klappt auch über Netzwerk wunderbar.

 Allerdings gibt es einen Schönheitsfehler: Wenn ich HTML-Seiten ausdrucke, dann kommt es manchmal vor, dass die Bilder beim drucken abgeschnitten werden; die obere Hälfte des Bildes befindett sich auf Seite 1, der untere Teil des Bildes auf Seite 2. Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit, daß das Picture erst vollständig auf Seite 2 gedruckt wird? Gibt es dafür nicht eine Option, und wenn ja, wo finde ich diese?

  Bye, Daniel


----------



## tuxx (30. April 2005)

Falls du KDE verwendest versuch doch mal den Umweg über kprinter.
Als Druckprogramm statt "lp" o.ä. einfach "kprinter" in der Dialogbox wählen.
Und da einfach mal mit den Optionen expertimentieren.
Wobei das nicht die Formatierung des HTML ändern kann.
Dazu könntest du dir die Seite in Quanta oder Bluefish laden und mit entsprechendem Seitenumbruch versehen.

Gruss


----------



## bingerbub (30. April 2005)

Ich verwende KDE, und da ich meine Testausdrucke (einfach in ne Postscript-Datei gedruckt, das spart Papier) meistens mit dem Konqueror gemacht habe, wird auch standardmässig kprinter verwendet. Ich hab auch schon versucht, ein wenig an irgendwelchen Optionen herumzuspielen, kam aber leider noch nicht zum richtigen Erfolg. Irgendwie schade!

Test-Ausdrücke bei Mozilla, der ja laut SuSE-Voreinstellung "lp" benutzt, brachte das gleiche Ergebnis wie beim Konqueror (d. h. Bilder sind auch zerteilt). Und solang ich das beim Konqueror nicht hinkriege, wird auch bei Mozilla der Umweg über kprinter nicht helfen.

Und natürlich könnte ich die Seiten mit Quanta auch bearbeiten. Aber mal ehrlich, wer macht sich schon diese Mühe, nur um mal schnell was zu drucken?


----------



## tuxx (30. April 2005)

Ich hab mir für diesen Fall die Erweiterungen "Print 0.2.2" und "Print Image 0.1" im Firefox installiert. Einfach markieren, was man drucken will und im Dialogfeld "Auswahl drucken" wählen. Das ist die einfachste Lösung, die in die gewünschte Richtung geht.


----------

